# Misting systems - Mistking



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

I'd like to buy a Mistking but I'm not sure where is the best place to buy as I can't seem to find any available in the UK 

Anyone still using these or are people buying the Pollywog system ?

Any other options please state :2thumb:


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Anyone ???????


----------



## dendrob (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi, best place would be to order from our new site, MistKing.eu or one of our distributors...however since we just opened it up, distributors are not yet set up


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Thanks I'll check out the website


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

I've just ordered my new Mistking from new UK stockist The Frog Shop 
They have these on the shelf as well as a full range of spares :notworthy:


----------



## scs1965 (Nov 6, 2013)

Not heard of them - got a link as Google doesnt ?


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

scs1965 said:


> Not heard of them - got a link as Google doesnt ?


David is fantastic service exceptional !

Link to website The Frog Shop, Amphibian Specialist UK

New shipment from Mistking due in around 4weeks but most things are already on the shelf in the UK I've had the starter kit and a few spares. I'm waiting on the rain dome and zip drip


----------



## scs1965 (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks for that, Mine has shipped from the Eu and should be here Tuesday.

Favourable euro to pound means I get the kit and the add on pack with zip drip for about £126.


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

scs1965 said:


> Thanks for that, Mine has shipped from the Eu and should be here Tuesday.
> 
> Favourable euro to pound means I get the kit and the add on pack with zip drip for about £126.


The starter kit is £115 and the deluxe was £145 I think plus UK backup if there's a problem. I was about to order from EU when I stumbled on The frog shop so decided to check and see if the items were actually in stock and they were so happy days ......yay ! They are the new dealers in the UK for Mistking


----------



## mudskipper (Jan 4, 2015)

David is really helpful, I bought a kit and unfortunately the pump power socket had became damaged in transit, David swapped it over in no time, really good service.


----------



## scs1965 (Nov 6, 2013)

MIne arrived today from Poland. Took 5 days.

All working in test mode , will be fitting it up at the weekend.


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

scs1965 said:


> MIne arrived today from Poland. Took 5 days.
> 
> All working in test mode , will be fitting it up at the weekend.


Let us know how you get in with it : victory:


----------



## scs1965 (Nov 6, 2013)

You got yours set up yet?


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

scs1965 said:


> You got yours set up yet?


I've just started to set up today. I've decided to add the rain dome thingy so just waiting for that to arrive :blush:then I'll do a test run


----------



## scs1965 (Nov 6, 2013)

Fair enough...


----------



## scs1965 (Nov 6, 2013)

Very happy with mine. Not got the timer sorted yet, but glad I went for the zip drip.

Produces a very fine mist and is totally silent,


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

I've started setting mine up today. Looking forward to testing it :2thumb:


----------

